# Crashkurs angelscheinprüfung im kreis Warendorf



## tomek1983 (26. April 2009)

Hi leute,
weisst zufällig einer ob es irgendwo im kreis Warendorf ( 48231)
So ein Crashkurs gibt. hab nämlich die prüfung am 27.05.09 hab leider den lehrgang nicht mit gemacht weil er erst im august ist bei uns hier.
MFG


----------

